# Welche Winterhose tragt ihr, und eventuelle Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen?



## Rottiriva (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich trag die Aitos Winterhose Biella mit Träger und die Pearl Izumi Gavia Plus


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

Gore Lady Cross III


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rottiriva (30. Dezember 2008)

Und warum dieses Lachen?


----------



## norman68 (30. Dezember 2008)

Gore Bike Ware:

Classic Action III WINDSTOPPER® Trägerhose
Contest Trägerhose WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell
Power Thermo Trägerhose

Protective:

Timo


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

Rottiriva schrieb:


> Und warum dieses Lachen?



Weil ich davon ausgehe, das Dir nen Hosen Tip von nem Mädel nicht so viel bringt


----------



## Stromberg (30. Dezember 2008)

Pearl Izumi Amfib Bib Tight
Pearl Izumi Thermafleece Bib Tight

Beide top, wobei die Amfib natürlich wärmer ist.


----------



## schnellejugend (30. Dezember 2008)

Er hat doch 2 Hosen und scheint glücklich. Empfehlungen sucht er aus reinem Altruismus. Nehme ich an.


----------



## Rottiriva (30. Dezember 2008)

Genau


----------



## Carcassonne (31. Dezember 2008)

Gore Windstopper Thermohose mit Trägern: Hält gut warm, hat aber ein bescheidenes Sitzpolster. Nehme ich nur noch bei Temperaturen < 0 Grad oder bei naßkaltem, windigem Wetter.

Nalini Spirit Team 70: Lange Trägerhose mit Innenfleece. Günstiger als die Gore. Gutes Sitzpolster, aber kein Windstopper. Meine Standardhose für trockene Bedingungen zw. +10 und 0 Grad.


----------



## Bauer-Ewert (31. Dezember 2008)

Jedenfalls nur Trägerhosen. Ich hab' eine ziemlich durchgewetzte vom bicycles-Versand (ohne Polster), mit der ich bei günstigem Preis sehr zufrieden war. Jetzt fahre ich eine Riff&Raff, die fantastisch passt, aber leider eine empfindliche Oberfläche hat (macht solche ekligen "Pillen"). Was mir am meisten fehlt, ist eigentlich der gute Halt auf dem Sattel (rutschfeste Sitzpartie). Ohne Quatsch, das fände ich am Wichtigsten! Und sonst als Oberfläche eher glattes, unempfindliches Material und vielleicht am Knie gefüttert oder Wind-geschützt. Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Chili Ice Cube (31. Dezember 2008)

Gore Amazone und drunter Channel No. 5 

bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Kombination, auch bei Temperaturen wie heute früh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Club64 (31. Dezember 2008)

Lange Unterhose, darüber Sugoi Beinlinge (oder welche von Gore Tex), kurze Trägerhose von 
Pearl Izumi und darüber eine kurze Platzangst oder ähnliches, am Knie kommen noch Schützer drüber. Achja, lange SOcken nicht vergessen.
Oben windstopperunterhemd, Skirolli von Salewa und darüber Platzangst Jersey gegen Äste usw.

Nur bei Pause werfe ich mir eine Jacke und Regenhose über. 
Funktioniert auch bei -10°. Weil bei biken kommt man eh ins schwitzen, wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach nur, das der Wind ab´gehalten wird. 

Obige Kombi hat m.M. nach den Vorteil, daß man bei Bergaufstrecken nicht zu stark schwitzt und auf der Geraden der Schweiß schnell abgeführt wird.


----------



## clamwinner (1. Januar 2009)

Nur Tights, die schlapperigen Teile mag ich nicht. Mein absoluter Favourit ist mittlerweile die Adidas Resonse Tight oder Adistar (je nach Kälte).


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre eine Movecs Trägerhose mit beinlingen der selben Marke und kann mich über kalte Beine nicht beklagen, gut und vorallem nicht alt so teuer. kannst zum Übergang dann die beinlinge weglassen. ;-)


----------



## Raylinth (1. Januar 2009)

Bin seit letzter Woche besitzer dieser Hose:

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/membran-radhose-comp-schwarz-49635400/

und muß sagen: Spitzenklasse, selbst bei Temperaturen um die -5°C hatte ich bisher keine Probleme mit der Kälte und auch das Polster ist sehr angenehm.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (2. Januar 2009)

Club64 schrieb:


> Lange Unterhose, darüber Sugoi Beinlinge (oder welche von Gore Tex), kurze Trägerhose von
> Pearl Izumi und darüber eine kurze Platzangst oder ähnliches, am Knie kommen noch Schützer drüber. Achja, lange SOcken nicht vergessen.
> Oben windstopperunterhemd, Skirolli von Salewa und darüber Platzangst Jersey gegen Äste usw.
> 
> ...



habe gestern einen 2stündigen frostride bei -7° (zum glück kein wind) absolviert. dazu habe ich tiefer die ausrüstungskiste gegriffen, auch weil ich kalte füße hasse. das anlegen der gesamten "ausrüstung" dauerte ne viertelstunde.
-sugoi firewall, lange trägerhose mit richtig gutem sitzpolster
-darüber fjällräven trekking pants (winddicht, atmen halbwegs, halten auch nässe gut draußen)
-craft pro zero u-hemd, skirolli
-specialized subzero handschuhe, mit innenhandschuhen, die ich auch beim skifahren trage
-thermoliner (ne dünne socke), darüber wandersocken von falke
-northwave celsius schuhe (genial, da ich schnell kalte füße kriege), hübsch eingepackt in überschuhe aus neopren (gut bei trockener kälte)
-mütze unterm helm, buff um den hals, 
-heißen tee in den camelbak plus reserve windweste 
fazit: fast perfekt ausgestattett, auch für noch niedrigere temp geeignet,  zumindest für mich. daher lassen sich empfehlungen nur bedingt geben. mein kumpel, die harte sau, fuhr mit den selben klamotten wie bei 5 grad plus auch. hatte nur seine aldi winterhandschuhe extra.


----------



## guido_kraemer (2. Januar 2009)

Habe mir vor 14 Tagen bei Bicycles die Cortina P. gekauft, gute Paßform (zumindest für mich) aber leider schlechte Qualität. Polster ist OK aber der Außenstoff ist nach nur einer Ausfahrt am Hinterteil schon echt angegriffen, scheinbar durch die Nähte des Sattels (Ritchey Comp).

Zusätzlich habe ich seit einem Jahr eine AGU Windstopper ohne Polster, die ist OK.

Die alte Gore Classic Action WINDSTOPPER hat leider den Geist aufgegeben.
Vielleicht sollte man doch besser ein paar Dollar mehr ausgeben, die Bicycles hat echt enttäuscht.

Viele Grüße. Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomRider (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo...
ich trage drunter die kurze Rennradhose von Milram mit trägern... kann ich nur empfehlen => hat ein super sitzpolster! Dadrüber trage ich dann die "Assos Winter LL". Die hat ebenfalls ein geiles Polster und hält besonders in dem "du-weisst-schon-welchen-bereich" und an den Knieen warm. Außerdem hab ich immer lange dicke socken an....
gruß Tom


----------



## Rottiriva (2. Januar 2009)

2 Hosen mit Polster, naja. Mit Skianzug wird man auch nicht kalt. Überhaupt frage ich mich welche Strecken verschiedene hier fahren, bei al dem Zeug das sie so anhaben. Sorry aber auf den Trails wo ich auch bei Minusgraden unterwegs bin (auch Schiebepassagen) kann ich mir nur Softshell,Unterwäsche,Windstopper-Buff,Handschuhe,Socken+Winterschuhe...vorstellen.


----------



## Chili Ice Cube (2. Januar 2009)

Ja, Rottivira, das frage ich mich auch... und bin umso erstaunter, was für Mimosen hier unter den harten Männern weilen 

Leute, lasst Euch gesagt sein: Diese ganzen Funktionsfasern funktionieren nur optimal, wenn man ihnen auch wirklich die Luft zum Atmen lässt!!


----------



## HB76 (2. Januar 2009)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> habe gestern einen 2stündigen frostride bei -7° (zum glück kein wind) absolviert. dazu habe ich tiefer die ausrüstungskiste gegriffen, auch weil ich kalte füße hasse. das anlegen der gesamten "ausrüstung" dauerte ne viertelstunde.
> -sugoi firewall, lange trägerhose mit richtig gutem sitzpolster
> -darüber fjällräven trekking pants (winddicht, atmen halbwegs, halten auch nässe gut draußen)
> -craft pro zero u-hemd, skirolli
> ...



dafür brauch man ne viertel stunde zum anziehen??


----------



## wemu (2. Januar 2009)

Die rundum winddichte Sugoi firewall bib tight ohne einsatz mit damenradunterhose von aldi (die passt komischerweise ideal im Vergleich zu den Herrenunterhosen und ist für mich das einzige brauchbare aus der Aldi Radklamottenkollektion)
Die Sugoi ist mir bis -3° warm genug, bei kälteren Temperaturen kommt dann eine dünne lange unterhose noch darunter. 


mfg   wemu


----------



## rocky190562 (2. Januar 2009)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> habe gestern einen 2stündigen frostride bei -7° (zum glück kein wind) absolviert. dazu habe ich tiefer die ausrüstungskiste gegriffen, auch weil ich kalte füße hasse. das anlegen der gesamten "ausrüstung" dauerte ne viertelstunde.
> -sugoi firewall, lange trägerhose mit richtig gutem sitzpolster
> -darüber fjällräven trekking pants (winddicht, atmen halbwegs, halten auch nässe gut draußen)
> -craft pro zero u-hemd, skirolli
> ...



Wie sieht es mit Kurventechnik aus,oder kann man mit der Überlebensausrüstung nur geradeaus fahren



Wir wollen ja beim Thema bleiben.

Wenn ich das lese mit den ganzen Fachausdrücken hier,lasse ich meine Bikes lieber in der beheizten Garage stehen.

Meine banale wirkungsvolle Lösung bis -3 Grad. Bei mehr geht kein Hund vor die Tür
Radunterhose von Gore---> prima Sitzpolster. Atmungsaktive Unterwäsche.
Fleece gefütterte Laufhose & Oberteil. Was zum Joggen gut ist taugt auch fürs Bike!
Drüber ne leichte Panthose. Luftpolster ist ganz wichtig. 
Fleecejacke bis zum Hals. Leicht gefütterte Handschuhe und nen Stirnband für die Ohren
Aber der absolute Hit sind meine Knöchelhohe Lowa -Wanderstiefel. Leicht,warm. Super Optik und dazu perfekter Grip auf nassen Pedalen.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2009)

rocky190562 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Kurventechnik aus,oder kann man mit der Überlebensausrüstung nur geradeaus fahren




Wenn man sich damit lang macht, tuts aber weniger weh


----------



## Der Kassenwart (3. Januar 2009)

HB76 schrieb:


> dafür brauch man ne viertel stunde zum anziehen??



aber sicher! besonders wenn du es in der beschriebenen reihenfolge versuchst 

so, ich bin für 12 uhr zum biken verabredet. ich fang dann mal langsam an mich anzuziehen.

kurven fahren geht natürlich gar nicht. ich fahre immer ausschließlich breite forstwege. an jeder kreuzung steige ich ab u hebe das bike um 90° herum u weiter geht's.


----------



## Rottiriva (3. Januar 2009)




----------



## Rottiriva (3. Januar 2009)

Danke an alle die mitgeholfen haben den Treat noch zu retten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farbenfroh (3. Januar 2009)

oneal monster energy 2008


----------



## gotobike (4. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrung (ev. mehrere Saisons) mit der Gore Fusion oder der Kaltfront von VeloPlus (CH) gemacht?
Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen bei ~0° C mit dem Mehrschichtprinzip gemacht. Radunterhose (mit Sitzpolster), Thermounterwäsche (Odlo o.ä.) und drüber eine weit geschnittene Windstopper-Hose. Suche nun aber eine Hose die wenigstens unterhalb der Knie wasserfest ist.
Besten Dank für Eure Erfahrungsberichte und weiterhin eine schöne Wintersaison.
Gruss Pascal


----------



## Deichfräse (4. Januar 2009)

Gore Bike Wear Oxygen - Jacke und Hose. Bin bisher vollkommen zufrieden damit - warm aber eben auch keine Sauna.
Nächste Woche wird´s ja auch hier im Norden mal etwas mehr Minusgrade geben, denke aber, dass die Kombi dann immer noch warm genug ist, um 2-3h auf dem Bike zu verbringen.


----------



## sigggi (5. Januar 2009)

Laufhose von Tchibo





gab es mal vor ein paar Jahren für 12 Euro. Sie ist vorn bis unters Knie winddicht. Die Hose gefällt mir so gut, dass ich mir letztes Jahr noch eine neue bei eBay ersteigert habe. Darunter kommt ein normale kurze Radhose. Lange Radhosen kaufe ich mit grundsätzlich ohne Sitzpolster.

Oben rum kommt erst ein langes Unterhemd, dann ein kurzes Trikot und dann mein Gore Windstoppertrikot Mistral. 

Schuhe sind normale MTB-Schuhe (nicht zu eng) Skistrümpfe und über die Schuhe ziehe ich ein paar grosse Tennissocken vom Wühltisch (10Paar, 10 für Euro reichen für 2 Winter). Da schneide ich nur den Ausschnitt für die SPD-Platte aus. 

Auf den Kopf kommt ne dünne Helmmütze und der Helm. 

Auf die Hände kommen einfache Fleecehandschuhe vom Wühltisch.

Auf dem MTB bin ich so auch bei Minusgraden mehrere Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## xrated (5. Januar 2009)

WTF! Socken über die Schuhe?

Ich finde die Aldi Trägerhose nicht schlecht, gabs vor 2 Jahren. Ist allerdings einen Tick zu kurz und weit geschnitten aber das kennt man bei denen ja. Deren Jacke ist auch spitze bis auf den Platz am Bauch..


----------



## brmpfl (6. Januar 2009)

xrated schrieb:


> WTF! Socken über die Schuhe?
> 
> Ich finde die Aldi Trägerhose nicht schlecht, gabs vor 2 Jahren. Ist allerdings einen Tick zu kurz und weit geschnitten aber das kennt man bei denen ja. Deren Jacke ist auch spitze bis auf den Platz am Bauch..



Hmm,

Du bist damit auch schon bei Temperaturen < -5°C und Wind unterwegs gewesen?
Das Aldi Zeug ist weder winddicht noch atmungsaktiv und genau so viel wert, was es kostet...


----------



## Trumpf (6. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist nur wichtig das Hände und Füße warm bleiben. 

Meine bewährte Ausrüstung seit Jahren bei jeglichen Minus Graden:

Warme Socken
evtl. Windstopper Übersocke
SH-MW02 Shimano Winterschuhe getuned mit Alu-Einlegesohlen
Sugoi Firewall Überschuhe

Aldi Träger-Hose mit nix drunter

Aldi Langarm-Windstopper
Aldi Langarm-Trikot

Buff als Halstuch das bei Abfahrten vor Mund und Nase gezogen wird
Pearl Izumi Mütze unterm Helm

Sugoi Firewall Z Glove 3 Finger-Handschuh

Nur bei Pausen wird eine Aldi Regenjacke übergezogen. Wenns nicht soo kalt ist fahr ich berghoch mit Handschuhen die richtig gut Luft durchlassen damit ich nicht schwitze (Roeckl Windstopper).  

Nix gegen Zwiebel Prinzip, aber ich bin der Meinung dass man das andersrum machen soll. So wenig anziehen wie nötig. Nachlegen kann man immer, aber was man einmal anhat zieht man draussen nicht mehr aus.


----------



## xrated (6. Januar 2009)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> Du bist damit auch schon bei Temperaturen < -5°C und Wind unterwegs gewesen?
> Das Aldi Zeug ist weder winddicht noch atmungsaktiv und genau so viel wert, was es kostet...



So kalt ist es hier selten, mir ist es wenn dann nur an den Händen und Füßen kalt.
Von Rose habe ich eine Thermohose von Roach die es mal im Schlussverkauf gab, die ist gefühlt doppelt so kalt.
Zur Zeit fahre ich Rennrad da das MTB zerlegt ist, da ist das mit den Temperaturen noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## exto (7. Januar 2009)

Nicht nur im Bikeladen gibt's nette Klamotten.

Immer mal übern Tellerrand schauen:

1. Lage: Lange Laufhose von Aldi + Longsleeve Unterhemd von Rose + Merino-Kniestrümpfe von Smartwool.
2. Lage: Bicycles Bibshorts (kurz) + Bicycles Trikot Longsleeve
3.Lage: Fjellräven G1000 Trekkinghose (über 0° in kurz) + North Face Fleece
4. Lage : IXS Schienbeinschoner + O'Neal Skatehelm mit Mucke

Mehr braucht's nur bei Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (7. Januar 2009)

Gore winterhose mit Träger,
und darüber ne Decathlon trekkinghose für 29,99
sozusagen als schützer für die Gore.
Mehr brauchts net

Gruß

   Ralf


----------



## andy-klein (7. Januar 2009)

Vorgestern neu bekommen:
Jack Wolfskin Vertec Pant. 
Ich hatte die Hose gestern zwar nur beim Schlittenfahren mit meiner Tochter an, bin aber davon überzeugt, daß sie auch auf dem Bike was taugt. Bisher war ich mit einer Aldi-Winterhose unterwegs. Ich denke aber, daß die Wolfskin nicht nur wärmer, sondern auch angenehmer zu tragen ist.


----------



## rocky190562 (7. Januar 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Vorgestern neu bekommen:
> bin aber davon überzeugt, daß sie auch auf dem Bike was taugt



@ andy-klein

Du meinst für´s neue Bike braucht man zugleich ne neue Hose

Viel Erfolg beim Verkauf Deines Bikes 

Rocky


----------



## Rottiriva (8. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Nicht nur im Bikeladen gibt's nette Klamotten.
> 
> Immer mal übern Tellerrand schauen:
> 
> ...


 
Stört die Laufhose unter dem Bipshort nicht??


----------



## Rottiriva (8. Januar 2009)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> Du bist damit auch schon bei Temperaturen < -5°C und Wind unterwegs gewesen?
> Das Aldi Zeug ist weder winddicht noch atmungsaktiv und genau so viel wert, was es kostet...


 





Kann ich nur zustimmen. Hab mir 2008 eine AldiHose zugelegt und das passt einfach garnichts.
Wer noch 2 in Grösse M braucht, ich vertickere sie


----------



## boergi82 (8. Januar 2009)

so habe mir eben ne lange radhose von dynamics gekauft mit Windstopper. passt gut und war auch nciht so teuer. das beste ist aber in Gr. XXL!!! Die Scott in L war viel zu eng. Und dabei bin ich kein Riese oder Dick, 1,78cm, 84Kg, Jenasweite normal 32/33. aLso nix besonderes. Aber Radklamotten passen mir fast nie. 
Dazu gabs noch paar Handschuhe und überzüge für die schuhe. Jetzt muß nur mein Miniskus wieder fit werden und dann gehts los dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich zieh ne Gute Bibshorts mit Beinlingen an und drüber kommt ne Radhose vom Aldi ohne Polster. 

 Das Kälteste war bisher -10 °, und mich hats nich gefroren. 

Gruß
Steevens


----------



## Bauer-Ewert (9. Januar 2009)

Mit Hosen habe ich eigentlich hinsichtlich der winterlichen Temperaturen kein Problem. Zusätzlich zu üblichen langbeinigen Fahrradhosen habe ich nur noch Knieschützer an, z.B. aus Angora drunter oder gepolsterte Volleyball-Knieschoner drüber. Geht beides gut.

Aber die Füsse! Da sieht es schlechter aus. Ich fahre öfter mit gore-Regen-Überschuhen, die sich relativ bequem anziehen lassen. Aber richtig warm wird das nicht. Der reine Blödsinn war die Idee, mit den Wunder-Wärmsohlen (Latentwärmespeicher mit so einem Knick-Plättchen drin) zu fahren. Die Sohlen werden in seltsamer Form hart und dann sehr unbequem, ohne dass die Füsse dabei warm wurden. Ich vermute, dass über die Schuhplatten (SPD) viel Wärme abfliesst (deshalb fahre ich auch im Winter öfter mit Wanderschuhen) und dass eine richtige Dämmung vor den Zehen gut wäre. Habt ihr eine gute Lösung (-10°C etc.)?

P.S.: kürzlich bei Mondlicht im verschneiten Murgtal unterwegs - erste Sahne als Naturerlebnis!


----------



## loefchen (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hab drunter ne lange radhose mit trägern und da drüber ne Jogginghose aus polyester von kik in 3XL (die radhose hat L oder XL)...ist dann genug schrittfreiheit und es entsteht ein schönes luftpolster in den beinen weil man die oberhose an den bündchen zuschnüren kann...


----------



## fredeckbert (9. Januar 2009)

Wrangler Texas Stretch-Jeans mit ner kurzen Radlerhose (meistens Pearl Izumi) drunter.


----------



## Hannes63 (10. Januar 2009)

Raylinth schrieb:


> Bin seit letzter Woche besitzer dieser Hose:
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/DE/membran-radhose-comp-schwarz-49635400/
> 
> und muß sagen: Spitzenklasse, selbst bei Temperaturen um die -5°C hatte ich bisher keine Probleme mit der Kälte und auch das Polster ist sehr angenehm.


 
Hab ich mir auch zugelegt,prima Hose,hält schön warm,war bei -8 Grad unterwegs,keine Probleme.

Gruß Hans.


----------



## LiteHill 201 (11. Januar 2009)

Pearl Izumi lange Trägerhose mit Windstopperfront (Mein Favorit)
Gore Überschuhe
ab -12° Sugoi Fleece Bike Jacke in Kombi mit Vaude Jacke / Windstopper 
darunter immer kurzes Odlo T-Shirt (sehr empfehlenswert)
Auf`m Kopf Buff aus Fleece und Stoff Mix
Roeckl Handschuhe mit Windstopper

...und für ganz lange zugige Passagen Gore AlpX Regenjacke (winddicht)


----------

